# Full raft 16' setup, fire sale, everything you could need including the trailer $4200 SLC



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Where are you/the boat located?


----------



## wrngwycorrigan (12 mo ago)

jamesthomas said:


> Where are you/the boat located?


Boat and gear in SLC I'll be back there wednesday night thursday


----------



## Johnzstz (Jun 3, 2019)

Says in SLC


----------



## wrngwycorrigan (12 mo ago)

Johnzstz said:


> Says in SLC


it is
And I am to sell it all in the next few weeks


----------



## Mastersweet303 (12 mo ago)

wrngwycorrigan said:


> Leaving the US, brand new to this forum, located in SLC
> 
> 16' saturn raft, fir/coumaru frame, oars, boxes, paco pad, ect..
> on a trailer, trailer included also
> ...


Is this still available?


----------



## wrngwycorrigan (12 mo ago)

Mastersweet303 said:


> Is this still available?


yes and I just got back to town


----------



## wrngwycorrigan (12 mo ago)

Mastersweet303 said:


> Is this still available?


It is, and I just got back to slc


----------



## Mbcarlton (Jul 4, 2021)

I may be interested in some of the gear but not the boat if thats ok. I can possibly come by tomorrow and look at he gear. I will send a text tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## Wrusk1701 (Jul 21, 2020)

$5000?


----------



## wrngwycorrigan (12 mo ago)

Wrusk1701 said:


> $5000?


That is where I started, I've no idea how much this all cost as I bout and built it over years.


----------



## wrngwycorrigan (12 mo ago)

wrngwycorrigan said:


> That is where I started, I've no idea how much this all cost as I bout and built it over years.


how bout 4500?


----------

